# A group of GT-Rs....



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks to Dave, Tim & Nick


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Sweeeeet :smokin:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

woooahh, nice pic. do you have more pics?

thanks for sharing

cheers


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Showoffs!:squintdan haha lovely cars there Dino, Dave your car looks stunning mate!

Ciao


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

what bonnet is on the mp one?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

it is a TS bonnet. I really wish I went. Awesome pics. do you have any tunnel shots from last Friday?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave, I see you are sporting the GT-R plate, cool. I hope you like it


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

thats wallpaper material- if thats okay dino


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

wow, who's is that purple R34 ? and is that Midnight Purple ? it looks SOO different, amazing!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Thanks to Dave, Tim & Nick


....and a big thanks to Dino :thumbsup:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

great picture:smokin: ... you do know you cant put that in the photo competition


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dino is banned for the photocontest,no professionals


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

PLEASE say you have a wallpaper of that DCD, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Come on then Dino....who's shoulders were you standing on ? 

Cool pic !


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Thanks to Dave, Tim & Nick


Awesome picture :bowdown1:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, just wow. Any chance of getting a 1280x1024 pretty please


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful pic!! please, in 1280x1024


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

awsome pic!! Dave, Tim, Nick, Dino.. Beautiful cars!!! to add onto HyRev's Comment, any picture from last week's meet/tunnel run?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Trev said:


> PLEASE say you have a wallpaper of that DCD, PLEASE!!!


seconded:bowdown1:

very nice:smokin:


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*WOW*

these are all great examples of what well put together GTR's are all about. Very clean and well built.  CONGRATS guys. Looking beautiful.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Amazing pic, and what a sweet set of cars!!! All look stunning



L14M0 said:


> wow, who's is that purple R34 ? and is that Midnight Purple ? it looks SOO different, amazing!


From what I remember reading, its based on MP3, with a hint of blue.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

WALLPAPER! WALLPAPER!!! Come on I buy all U.S. mags with your pics!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've run out of superlatives for your photo's Dino.

Superb picture.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> ....and a big thanks to Dino :thumbsup:


Seconded.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hubber hubber  - great pic


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

awesome photography as always Dino. :smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Brilliant shot Dino :flame: :bowdown1:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

so which month of the calendar will that go on ....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutely stunning picture there, the japanese GTR magazines can take a fine exemple there . . . . 


DCD, do you live on thoses docks?:chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bajie said:


> so which month of the calendar will that go on ....


My thoughts exactly........:chuckle: :chuckle: 
You OK with that Dino?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

paul creed said:


> My thoughts exactly........:chuckle: :chuckle:
> You OK with that Dino?


Yes of course, fine with me.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Cracking photo.


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Those cars rule!

I love beans crazy r34, its got everything a skyline should have. :thumbsup: 

DCD's r34 has the big ass rims i love!  

NickM's car has a Mines tuned engine :smokin: 

I need to go Japan


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Some of my favorite cars on this forum, nice pic DCD :thumbsup:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Outstanding job by the Tokyo team! As usual, with DCD behind the lense, only quality. Post up more.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice job as usual, Dino! Could we please have it in bigger res? 

/P


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful picture:bowdown1: 
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

You are an Arteeest! Email me a copy and I can make a poster of that on this machine I have. I'll make you a poster too.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cooooooool pic mate 

Thanks


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

That's the money shot! :thumbsup: LOL! I'm so glad Dino stategically positioned my car so that my dinky little 18" rims don't show.  

My wife says, amazing work Dino! BTW, how much total HP is in that photo? Over 2400HP is my guesstimate.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Outstanding pic!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That Midnight Purple is super-sexy!!!


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dino,

Tim's R34 is a perfect example of some of the nice cars down here in Okinawa. I hope you can make it down here one day to shoot or do an article for us. 

If you want more information on the cars down here, just let me know and I can provide that to you. Just don't come down in the next couple of months until my engine is dropped in and my 32R is repainted Midnight Purple II!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Plz, mate more pic's


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Dino,

Rick is right, there are many cars that are so nice on Okinawa. You would have a great time there too. I would try to schedule it around one of main car events like the ORC D1 or HKS Drags they hold up at the NAGO drag circuit.

Tim


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Not just the cars.... Okinawa main Island's a nice place to be at too! 
Some great Scuba diving to be done there too. Did some spear gun fishing during the last trip with some local Missionary friends there - and we had a feast at a restaurant eating our catch 2 hours later. Best seafood meal I've ever had.... we paid the restaurant with more fish!

Defo worth visitting, DCD. Tie it in with a visit to the smaller Islands of Akajima too. You won't believe they're a part of Japan!

Miguel


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

makes me want to go there, now!


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:

Not fair... I want a 34gtr!

(aswell as my 32, couldnt give it up!)

Brilliant photo.:chuckle:


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

More information to get Dino down to Okinawa for a photo shoot:

Highest per capita sports cars than almost anywhere in the world. Both Japanese and American sports car crowds/clubs. Population of the island is a decent 1.2million with about 80-100,000 Americans. Warm weather year-round so no winter weather or snow to deal with (coldest temp in winter is 45F~9C).

Semi-organized driving events (street) occur almost every night whether it is drag, drift, or grip. Organized driving events (legal) occur almost every weekend. And because the island is small, everything is relatively close and doesn't take much driving time to go from location to location.

Links to project cars on Okinawa (ZeroYon Forum):
My R32 GTR build & paint
Head's Drag FC build & paint
Brian's S15 w/RB26 build & paint
Eric's WideBody TourerV Chaser body/paint
Brett's FD build & paint
Scott's Supra paint


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

linky no worky...lol.

i think you have to go through the zero-yon disclaimer agreement first before you can go straight to these threads.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If you guys pitch in for my air fare down there I'll jump on a plane tomorrow


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bnr34vspec said:


> linky no worky...lol.
> 
> i think you have to go through the zero-yon disclaimer agreement first before you can go straight to these threads.


Their site appears to be down right now. I even tried the normal way to access it and cannot.


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

DCD said:


> If you guys pitch in for my air fare down there I'll jump on a plane tomorrow


We could pitch in for a portion of the airfare but I think we are only talking about 30,000Yen round trip. Maybe we could get everyone who wants professional photos to chip in 1000Yen per car. I am pretty sure there would be a lot of takers. And that would add up quick.

When is your Birthday? JAL and ANA both do B-day specials/discounts.

Like I said. Don't come "tomorrow" because my GTR is still in pieces. The head just got bolted onto the bottom end this week. I need at least 6-8 weeks before my car is back on the road.


----------

